# Duckweed.. Are you trying to get rid of some?



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just got rid of most of what I had. I posted up on here and nobody wanted it. I posted on Craigslist and everyone wanted it. If you have some and are in or around Langley this person will take all you have to give.

Cat Wood
778-888-6511
[email protected]


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

I wonder what the duckweed's for...seems a bit too much for a fish tank.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I would've liked it but can't travel that far so yeah =/


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PSpades, I have duckweed if you want some.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is one of the emails I got from her.

Hi there...
How fast does it grow and how hard is it to continue growing? I have been reading up on it, and am just learning about it to feed my new ducks.... 

I'd love to get it from you for my ducks.... I live in Langley. How close to the Golden Ears Bridge are you? Can we meet up somewhere this weekend?



Sounds like she wants lots.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahh... for feeding ducks


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a little bit floating in my tank. It will take a bit of time to grow but you can give them some of it if you want to.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Do they call it duckweed because ducks like to eat it?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Do they call it duckweed because ducks like to eat it?


Duckweed is an important high-protein food source for waterfowl.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

You can give her my email. [email protected]. I'm in Langley delivering at the Wendy's all the time and my duckweed grows like crazy


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Duckweed is an important high-protein food source for waterfowl.


High protein? 
I am going to try using it as one of the ingredient when making gelatin/agar food


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have any to get rid of let this person know and she will take it from you as long as it is free.

Cat Wood
778-888-6511
[email protected]


----------



## Zipper (Nov 4, 2012)

I am located in the New West area and looking for some duckweed, if anybody is able to generously donate some. I can pick up if it's not too far away. Please PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Zipper, pm sent.


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people using duckweed for fish feed in aquaponic setups. Tilapia love it!
I throw a handful of it in my







Vermacompost bin every few days from my fish tank seen here.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I like it in small batches in my tanks. Its a nice floater


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

If anyone is in the langley area that has some duckweed even for a small fee, I'm looking.


----------

